# identifying males



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 20, 2005)

haha I looked through my OOOOOLLLLLDDDDD pics, of my first grow..and relized I might have some pics that are usefull to SOMEONE on the forums at some later point, and figured I might as well post them now.


----------



## Hick (Dec 20, 2005)

nice pics bbc


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 21, 2005)

thanks


----------



## skunk (Dec 22, 2005)

when mine got like that last summer i pulled all the pollen sacs off plus the small  leaves around it and stored in a shoe box for hard times .so far no one reported head aches from it .but the high isnt as long or as strong but but its was alot better than nothing at all .


----------



## Insane (Dec 23, 2005)

When my plants get like that, they've just signed their own death warrant


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 23, 2005)

Insane said:
			
		

> When my plants get like that, they've just signed their own death warrant







and hhahahaha about the death warrant, dude...those males, i planted about a 1/10 mile from my house in the woods, things grew HUGGGGE, but then i ran outta buds one day and quick dried them beast in the microwave


----------



## skunk (Dec 23, 2005)

try on top of stove next time in a little skillet seems like a microwave makes to weak for some reason


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 24, 2005)

word will do!!!


----------



## 8sideways (Dec 29, 2005)

the reason microwaves make the bud weak is because microwaves work on radiation and in fact kills most if not all enzymes and alcaloids. IMO nothing should be done in a microwave, just throw the things away. Your health is more important than a quick meal or quick bud.


----------



## blondeboy (Jun 13, 2009)

I was looking every where for what a male plant looks like.  Now I know...Thanks!  I couldn't destroy my plant untill I was absolutly certain that it was pollen sacks that I was seeing growing off the top of my plant.  Gather up everyone, today I'll have a wild west hanging.


----------



## Hick (Jun 13, 2009)

blondeboy said:
			
		

> I was looking every where for what a male plant looks like.  Now I know...Thanks!  I couldn't destroy my plant untill I was absolutly certain that it was pollen sacks that I was seeing growing off the top of my plant.  Gather up everyone, today I'll have a wild west hanging.


You shoulda' checked the "Resources" page.... :confused2:... 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------

